# Has anyone experienced any longterm effects using Angel Eyes?



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

or any side effects at all?

My dog's eyes (the rim around) seems to be red. I didn't notice it until using this product for several months. Then I couldn't remember if her eyes were always like that. So, I stopped using it, and it's been a month, and her eyes aren't red anymore. Anyone else?

Maybe I should have just reduce the amount given to her (which I thought I already did). Like to once a week?

Just thought I should check!



Here is what I mean (redness around eyes). Hope you guys can see/tell...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I use the Angel Eyes or Angel Glow - I put less than 1/8 tsp in their food once a day - and use it only for up to two weeks at the most. After that I usually don't need to use it again for several months. I don't think you supposed to give it to them for months at a time.


----------



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, probably not. I think I was only giving it to her a few times a week, and it was barely a sprinkle over her food. I will try cutting down!









My vet said she didn't think the redness was from the product at all. I brought it in so she could look at the ingredients. She said there was nothing in it to cause that... 

But, I think it was from angel eyes because it's gone now (but the tear stains are back). lol


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I used Angel's Eyes for Scooby for 3 months, I gave him just an eighth teaspoon once a day in food and stopped two months ago, he had no side effects at all and also has no tear staining back at all as yet. They recommend on the bottle to use it daily for 3 months then 4 times a week for 3 months but I just stopped after 3 months and so far so good







They also recommend a higher dose than I was prepared to give to Scooby and the eighth teaspoon worked fine for him


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

That hasn't happened with Dolce. I've been giving her 1/4 tsp per day for about 2 months, and she's been fine.


----------

